# Invasion on my western border. Torpedo Grass?



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of these popping up on the border with my neighbor's property. I'm in South Florida with St. Aug. Floratam :bandit: They have a seed head with small seeds. Very difficult to rip out of the ground. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know, but I'll throw Torpedo grass out there as a possibility. Seed head looks pretty distinctive in that photo.


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you @ionicatoms I was thinking that also. But let me add a few details I forgot, that _may_ change your opinion.

The outbreak occurred in a 5 ft. x 6ft. dead, bald spot on my neighbor's lawn (that just happens to border with my lawn). I treated a very small section of it with "*Fahrenheit*" herbicide (Dicamba + MSM), which turned it yellow and crispy. I'm not sure how effective it is since it came back a few weeks later (perhaps the underground Rhizomes survived?). I found some in another area of the lawn that has poor drainage (approx. 5 to 7 stalks), removed them by hand and they haven't returned.

For anyone researching, Dr. Marble gives an excellent summary:
[media]https://youtu.be/1N-_2FKhDUA[/media]


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I agree that it appears to be torpedo grass.


----------

